# Unicycle Advice?



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, don't know if anyone can help, but I had a taste of Unicycling today, and am going to go ahead and purchase one.

I haven't the first idea where to start, so I was looking for some advice on a good quality, but cheap, entry level unicycle.

Any ideas?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hrm, I haven't used mine in a while, but it was pretty good. I'll be near it later, and take down the name of what it was and edit this post.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hrm, I haven't used mine in a while, but it was pretty good. I'll be near it later, and take down the name of what it was and edit this post.



Cool, man. Cheers.

Would a 20" wheel be suitable. I'm 6'2".


----------



## brunson (Sep 4, 2010)

How tall are you? I'm 6'2" and have a 20" Schwinn. It's good quality but I wish I'd gone with at least a 24" wheel. 

If you're shorter and learning you might consider something like this: http://www.unicycle.uk.com/unicycles-1/learner/20-hoppley-beginner-unicycle.html

Most of the products on that page seem pretty good quality, even the low end stuff. My first unicycle had crank arms and axle made from one piece of bent metal spot welded to the hub. It was crap. Look at where the axle mates to the crank arms and make sure they're the same design as a quality bicycle. 

The seat should be able to be raised so it is almost as far from the lowest point the pedal will go as your trouser inseam measurement minus an inch or two.

Edit: You ninja'd my post.  If you're 6'2" then you shouldn't consider anything smaller than 20" in my opinion. If you could find an inexpensive 22", them maybe, but I wouldn't go larger than that while learning. Good luck!


----------



## clarubik (Sep 4, 2010)

i have a sun unicycle and i am pretty sure it was 80 us dollars but since you are 6'2 i would get a 24" wheel


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 4, 2010)

clarubik said:


> i have a sun unicycle and i am pretty sure it was 80 us dollars but since you are 6'2 i would get a 24" wheel



Does wheel size affect ease of ride?

I am total beginner - I managed a six yard unsteady ride earlier after around 2 hrs.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't used mine for some time either but check this out:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7787


----------



## CubingCompetitions (Sep 4, 2010)

Definately get a 24 inch wheel at your height, I recommend the Avenir Mountain Unicycle, which I own. It is great quality, cool looking, and has not let me down yet. My friend ended up purchasing one too because I did. 
I bought mine on Amazon for 100 dollars. 

I do NOT recommend getting a generic unicycle, I bought one off eBay and it broke 5 times before I threw it away.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 4, 2010)

Although 24 inch might be good for your height, they are more difficult to learn and you can't do tricks on it.


----------



## hatter (Sep 4, 2010)

The size of wheel I think does affect the ease of the ride.. Though the bigger ones are, as others have said, harder to learn on. Think of it this way, the smaller the wheel the more you have to pedal to go the same distance. I have two unicycles, (I honestly don't know the wheel sizes! I am a terrible person! =[). the first has a very tiny wheel as I got it for my tenth birthday and my other has a nice size (much larger) wheel. I think that my little unicycle is way more difficult to ride, though it is a very extreme example of smaller wheel vs bigger wheel, if that makes sense.


I don't know about you but when i was first learning I had a really hard time because i was afraid of falling off. I practiced my "landing" and when i got comfortable enough that I could always land on my feet, the rest was really natural.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 22, 2010)

Right guys, I've got my unicycle earlier on today. Helen got it for me as a bday gift.

Its a 20"er with a long stem. Nothing fancy, just a ebay cheapy, as I wasn't sure if I would take to it.

Started "riding" it about 90mins ago. Need a rest. I can regularly (1/3 times) cycle around 50-60 metres. 

In your opinions, should I learn to idle first? Or will that come naturally with my unsteady runs I am doing?


----------

